# To those with a blank mind



## i.became.so.numb (Jul 24, 2013)

How do you handle it? Are you able to still function like this? I really think it is by far the worst symptoms. I mean I have DP and it really suck but having a blank mind is even worse. My mind feels completely empty, like I know my thoughts are there but I just cannot hear them. Just like if someone put the volume of my thoughts to almost nothing. I am almost unable to follow a movie or book and get interested. No matter what I do, my mind is blank. Some people may say it is anxiety, but I can sometimes feel no anxiety at all and still have this blank mind thing. Seriously this thing is destroying my life on all levels. I have almost no motivation, no emotions, no energy and cannot get pleasure from anything because my mind is empty all the time. It is very hard for me to socialize and work because of this. I had a job for 7 months but I had to quit because it was getting way to hard.

Did anyone with this symptoms got better? I mean I can feel a little better if I drink a red bull for an hour or 2 but then anxiety will kick in. I am really interested in psychedelics in general and especially ayahuasca, as I have heard that a few people here had success with it. I don't know if those people had the blank mind symptom or not but I am still very interested. The way I see it, the psychedelic state is the complete opposite of my actual mental state, in the psychedelic state you become aware of you thoughts and emotions much more compared to my baseline state where there is simply no thoughts and no emotions that get into my mind. I really need to feel connected to my thoughts, emotions etc... otherwise life is meaningless.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

being blank is not a bad thing, otherwise your constantly caught up in this endless loop which ends up going NOWHERE!


----------



## Mr Instead (Jul 11, 2013)

1. What you describe is common with DP
2.You (your mind, thoughts, emotions) are not blank, there is just a feeling that tells you that you are. It's just a feeling.
3. Doing Drugs to solve mental problems is stupid. But I know this issue. Many people with psychological disorders want to just take a "magic pill" that turns everything back to normal. But in my opinion there is no such thing as a magic pill. Getting over this state of felt emptyness (which can be no actual emptyness cause if you really were empty youd be also empty of any kind of worry and therefore would not try to find a way to change it) is a process that takes time. There are many other ways to bring emotions and all the other stuff you feel disconnected into consciousness. At first you will have to accept what is. That you have the feeling of emptyness. Then your mind has the chance to process it. Then you can change things. 
That's my opinion so far.


----------



## Mr Instead (Jul 11, 2013)

4. Try to learn to be more patient. You want a solution, of course, everyone here wants to get cured - but to me it sounds as if you want to have the complete solution NOW. It isn't possible. As i said, it will probably take you a long period of time.
Petience is one thing Dp taught me. I always used to be a very impatient person before Dp.
5. Life can have a meaning for you in your current situation: to get cured.


----------



## Chun_li (Aug 14, 2015)

Your post completely explains how I've been feeling


----------



## montrealcanadiens1996 (Sep 18, 2015)

I can totally relate to this. It's a form of mental disconnection to protect yourself from anxiety fueled thoughts. Go Habs go!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

This is exactly how I feel - please HELP!!!


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't even feel like I have a mind much less a blank one. I don't have anything about myself. Not even my body.

I don't think being patient is this is possible. It's been well over a year/ year and a half with not a moment of relief.


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> I don't even feel like I have a mind much less a blank one. I don't have anything about myself. Not even my body.
> I don't think being patient is this is possible. It's been well over a year/ year and a half with not a moment of relief.


You have been a mener since 2009, so I guess you have beat it before?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I have it worse then ever so I guess not. It's not something you beat...if I knew how to "beat" it I wouldn't be posting on here would I?


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

Member


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

So you have never been free of it since? Well I see a lot of recovery stories


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

It's gotten managable and I have come back probably 80-90% but I am now -30% gone so it doesn't even matter.

It's worse then ever. I don't remember ANYTHING about myself. No clue. There could be someone dying in front of me and I wouldn't even budge.


----------

